# Resident Return Visa 155



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

I would like some advice concerning a Resident Return Visa 155. 

I just had my one year RRV expire on May 1st. I applied for a new RRV on the 4th of April.

I am a U.K passport holder who claims an Australian aged pension. I lived in Australia for 56 years, but have been living overseas for the past 11 years. I have 3 Australian children, one of whom lives in Australia still. 

I am due to travel back to Australia to live permanently on the 5th of June. 

I am worried about whether my new RRV will be processed in time and what will happen if I arrive back in Australia without my new visa having been granted. I am travelling back with my two adult children who are Australian passport holders. 

My last 1 year RRV was processed in two weeks so I wasn't expecting such a delay!

Any helpful advice would be appreciated.

Mack


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

Processing times have gone up significantly in the past year. The department is now quoting 47 days as the point at which 90% are finalized. 

You must have some form of visa to return.


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

Thanks for the reply.

Well, unfortunately I can't risk waiting right up until the 5th of June for my visa. I'II probably have to cancel my flight if it hasn't been granted in the next two weeks. 

Darn shame, I really thought I'd have enough time. 

Is there any way of finding out how much longer it could take for sure?


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Unfortunately, no. You can try calling and waiting on hold for hours just for someone to tell you they have your application in the system and it'll be processed when it's processed.


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

Yeah, it's always the way isn't it? 

BTW, when the department quote 47 days I assume they mean 47 working days?


----------



## Akilina (Apr 26, 2018)

MackS said:


> BTW, when the department quote 47 days I assume they mean 47 working days?


Yes, I called them up and they mean working days. My mum applied for the same visa on 9 March and is still waiting


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

Thanks for the response. 

So you have been waiting 46 working days now? You would think your mum's visa should be done next week for sure you'd think. Trouble is the longer it takes the more worried you think something's wrong! Did they say anything else about the situation when you rang?

Anyway, please let me know how you get on. It's nice to hear about other people's situations, since applying through the immi site is such a blind experience.

I'm still waiting and have up until next week , then I have to cancel my flight and removalist. I've almost resigned myself it's not coming in time.


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

I've decided to call on Monday to explain my situation. 

My Australian wife passed away on the 29th of May and I applied for my Return Visa on the 4th of April, booking tickets to Australia on the 5th of June thinking that would be enough time to get another visa. 

Do you think if I explained that we have arranged a ceremony with our Australian family for the ashes it would help the visa to be processed faster on compassionate grounds?


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

I gave them a ring and they advised to me to attach a cover letter explaining my situation. So, I've done that and scanned the death certificate. The good news is that my application is being processed and they've had a look at it, so at least something is happening. 

Fingers crossed I have my visa by next Monday.


----------



## Akilina (Apr 26, 2018)

MackS said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> So you have been waiting 46 working days now? You would think your mum's visa should be done next week for sure you'd think. Trouble is the longer it takes the more worried you think something's wrong! Did they say anything else about the situation when you rang?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I don't think the processing times apply to applicants who don't meet the resident requirements. They've recently changed the processing times to 5-9 days, but my mother's status is still Received.

Glad to hear yours is being looked at - can I ask who / which number you called?


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

I rang 0161 2 61960196, which is the new global visa enquires service in Australia. My call got answered straight away. The line has only been open since the 14th - yesterday! Just press 1 for holiday visa enquiries because there's no specific option to choose for RRV's.

Edit - actually it says that number is only if you're overseas. It would be 131 881 in Australia I suppose?

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry

Good luck.


----------



## Akilina (Apr 26, 2018)

MackS said:


> I rang 0161 2 61960196, which is the new global visa enquires service in Australia. My call got answered straight away. The line has only been open since the 14th - yesterday! Just press 1 for holiday visa enquiries because there's no specific option to choose for RRV's.
> 
> Edit - actually it says that number is only if you're overseas. It would be 131 881 in Australia I suppose?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info - but it looks like the same number I called before. I did manage to get ahead of the massive 5 hour queue by pressing 1 though.

Again I got the same answer though - that there are delays and I have to email them if it's something urgent.

Let me know how you go!


----------



## Louis9975 (May 15, 2018)

Akilina said:


> [quoi
> 
> te=MackS;1882575]I rang 0161 2 61960196, which is the new global visa enquires service in Australia. My call got answered straight away. The line has only been open since the 14th - yesterday! Just press 1 for holiday visa enquiries because there's no specific option to choose for RRV's.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info - but it looks like the same number I called before. I did manage to get ahead of the massive 5 hour queue by pressing 1 though.

Again I got the same answer though - that there are delays and I have to email them if it's something urgent.

Let me know how you go![/QUOTE]

I am in the same position - applied 20th March, my PR expires 30th May.... I needed to travel international this week & have had to cancel.. Very frustrating as the Department is so difficult to contact. 
I have attended the office in Melbourne - turned away because they cannot comment on pending applications.. Website is useless, with broken (404) links, no one to email & calling is the same situation as visiting the offices... 
Visited my previous migration agent for $150 of advice - he suggested "writing" to dept of home affairs, it's a P.O. Box address - but, they do have an obligation to reply..!!! 
Sent recorded delivery, scan of passport, receipt of payment & letter stating all appropriate details....


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

Yeah it's a pretty horrible situation, especially when you've applied for the very same visa last year and get it in 9 working days. They will not be hurried that's for sure. 

I very much expect to have to pull the plug on everything on Monday - removalist, house sale, plane tickets etc etc.

What I can't understand is how the immi site is now showing processing times as between 5 and 8 working days. Does that mean the worst is over in terms of waiting? They must have cleared a processing backlog to post those estimates.


----------



## Akilina (Apr 26, 2018)

MackS said:


> Yeah it's a pretty horrible situation, especially when you've applied for the very same visa last year and get it in 9 working days. They will not be hurried that's for sure.
> 
> I very much expect to have to pull the plug on everything on Monday - removalist, house sale, plane tickets etc etc.
> 
> What I can't understand is how the immi site is now showing processing times as between 5 and 8 working days. Does that mean the worst is over in terms of waiting? They must have cleared a processing backlog to post those estimates.


Just letting you know that I emailed Home Affairs yesterday explaining my mother's urgent need to return and today the visa was granted!


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

That's great news! Just in time.. Best email you've received for a while I bet 

I sent them an email too just in case in helps, but I think I'm just going to have to wait in line like you have and be patient... It will probably be about 47 working days and I've only been waiting 32. 

Best of luck


----------



## Akilina (Apr 26, 2018)

MackS said:


> That's great news! Just in time.. Best email you've received for a while I bet
> 
> I sent them an email too just in case in helps, but I think I'm just going to have to wait in line like you have and be patient... It will probably be about 47 working days and I've only been waiting 32.
> 
> Best of luck


Thank you, we've all been so stressed about this and now really relieved that it's finally granted.

It's true the application might have just been reaching the top of the queue anyways as we've been waiting for 45+ days now.

Just an FYI there's a disclaimer under the Processing Times section which says that applications that don't meet the resident requirements may take up to 12 weeks, which I don't remember was there before: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/155-

Good luck with your application as well, I hope yours gets granted soon.


----------



## thirun (May 22, 2018)

*Contact Details*



Akilina said:


> Just letting you know that I emailed Home Affairs yesterday explaining my mother's urgent need to return and today the visa was granted!


Thanks for sharing this, Akilina - may I know the address you sent the email to? I'm in similar predicament for my mom - applied 9th March and still in "received" status since.


----------



## Akilina (Apr 26, 2018)

thirun said:


> Thanks for sharing this, Akilina - may I know the address you sent the email to? I'm in similar predicament for my mom - applied 9th March and still in "received" status since.


Interesting that you applied on the same day. I emailed [email protected]
They told me to put "Urgent" in the subject line.

Good luck!


----------



## thirun (May 22, 2018)

Akilina said:


> Interesting that you applied on the same day. I emailed [email protected]
> They told me to put "Urgent" in the subject line.
> 
> Good luck!


Many thanks for the prompt reply and well wishes, Akilina


----------



## bebophat (Jan 24, 2017)

MackS said:


> That's great news! Just in time.. Best email you've received for a while I bet
> 
> I sent them an email too just in case in helps, but I think I'm just going to have to wait in line like you have and be patient... It will probably be about 47 working days and I've only been waiting 32.
> 
> Best of luck


Hello MackS,
Would you mind updating how your application is going?
Appreciate if you can share your status.
Cheers


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

I've been given up until Thursday by my removalist company to get the visa, after that I have to cancel everything and just wait. So yes, unfortunately it isn't looking like my visa will be granted before then... But maybe!

My RRV has been in the system for 35 working days so far, so not as long as the others.


----------



## treewood (May 24, 2018)

Surprised to learn that there is a long queue waiting for the RRV. I applied my RRV on 22 Feb'18 and still waiting. No request for additional info or feedback from Immigration so far. The processing timeframe for those who do not meet the residence requirement has been extended to 12 weeks or longer.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/155-


----------



## bebophat (Jan 24, 2017)

treewood said:


> Surprised to learn that there is a long queue waiting for the RRV. I applied my RRV on 22 Feb'18 and still waiting. No request for additional info or feedback from Immigration so far. The processing timeframe for those who do not meet the residence requirement has been extended to 12 weeks or longer.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/155-


I assume you don't meet the residence criteria? Did you apply onshore or offshore?

I'm getting increasingly anxious I applied on Apr 6th and left Australia onApr 17th. I still havent heard anything.


----------



## treewood (May 24, 2018)

bebophat said:


> treewood said:
> 
> 
> > Surprised to learn that there is a long queue waiting for the RRV. I applied my RRV on 22 Feb'18 and still waiting. No request for additional info or feedback from Immigration so far. The processing timeframe for those who do not meet the residence requirement has been extended to 12 weeks or longer.
> ...


You are right, I don't meet the residence requirement and I apply offshore due to work commitments. But I have personal ties, my wife and my 2 kids both under 18 are living in Australia and we have our own property.

I got my RRV last year which only took me about 2 weeks. No idea why is it taking so long this time.


----------



## bebophat (Jan 24, 2017)

Akilina said:


> Interesting that you applied on the same day. I emailed [email protected]
> They told me to put "Urgent" in the subject line.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi Alkilina,
Just wondering, did your mother meet the residence requirement when granted?
Looks like it took 47 days for your mother's rrv to be granted...


----------



## Akilina (Apr 26, 2018)

bebophat said:


> Hi Alkilina,
> Just wondering, did your mother meet the residence requirement when granted?
> Looks like it took 47 days for your mother's rrv to be granted...


No, she didn't meet the residence requirement. But she does have pretty strong ties to Australia including an Australian husband and daughter - could also be our circumstance was also a factor in being granted.


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

Just to update, I had to cancel everything on Thursday because my RRV still hasn't been granted. I'm not worried about not being eligible, just frustrated how much longer it's taken this year. I'm up to 40 working days in the system now in any case, so I'II update again when I actually have it.


----------



## rsy123 (May 9, 2018)

Just thought I would join this thread. I applied for a RRV with my 2 children on the 15th March 2018 and still waiting for a reply. We are outside the 5 years of being resident in Australia (resident 2011-2012) but my husband got an RRV last year and has been resident in Australia since May this year. 

I have downloaded lots of compelling circumstances but no reply as yet. We have flights booked for next week which I am planning to cancel and this is such a stressful time. I've sent emails and rang the visa enquiry service but minimal information given. I would love to hear if anyone is in this position ie applied mid March with a complicated application to see how they got on if they have heard. If it is 12 weeks maximum we should hear next week but I'm not sure whether the goal posts will move again!
Many Thanks
Ruth


----------



## Akilina (Apr 26, 2018)

Yes it's frustrating indeed - my mother also had to cancel her plane ticket since we thought 2 months was surely enough for the visa to be granted.


----------



## thirun (May 22, 2018)

Has anyone had any progress? 

I contacted the department using the address that Akilina kindly shared (I didn't use "urgent" in the subject line, though) and only received a generic reply. 

My mom did not meet her residency criteria but I'm her sole dependent.

My wife and I have met our residency criteria and my wife had applied for RRV last month and got a response instantaneously - this was at a time when the website was displaying 5-47 days.

It looks like the delay is related to RRV not meeting residency criteria. 

I feel bad for my mom as she is feeling "imprisoned" - she is an independent lady who travels actively with her retired friends. 

Do share any updates here. Thanks.


----------



## rsy123 (May 9, 2018)

No news  

12 weeks is up this week so hoping I will get a response soon. Husband is out in Australia so this is a nightmare waiting time for myself and children.


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

Still waiting here too (45 working days) 

I got my visa so quickly last year, you would think the department has changed something internally since then to cause such a massive increase in waiting times. My two Australian adult kids have had to cancel their tickets as well because they can't leave me in the U.K by myself. My whole family live in Australia and I worked there for decades so I have plenty of ties to the country. 

We're all just stuck here waiting for the email to arrive day after day. Frustrating!


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I was told that they are still processing February end applications. I don't know how far that is true. Any ideas?


----------



## treewood (May 24, 2018)

proud.australian said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was told that they are still processing February end applications. I don't know how far that is true. Any ideas?


I applied on 22 Feb and still waiting today. I have sent them 3 emails to follow up earlier but got similar replies that it would take longer for cases not satisfying the residence requirement. FYI, this is already week 15 for me.


----------



## FELIX2803 (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi, 

I am in a similar situation. Applied end March but it’s still under “received” status. 

Was told there is a processing officer assigned to my case but they won’t know how long it’ll take.


----------



## thirun (May 22, 2018)

Out of curiosity, did everyone apply on their own or thru an agent?


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

Hi,

I applied on my own last year without an agent and I applied in exactly the same way this year. I'm not sure whether using an agent would make that much difference. It's always tempting to start trying to start using other ways to try and hurry up the process, but who knows? If an agent could help me get my RRV this week I'd be going for it.


----------



## thirun (May 22, 2018)

Hi MackS, 

I did use an agent for my mom and I have yet to receive her visa - it looks like self application or via agent doesn't make a difference. 

My wife applied for her visa a month ago and received an approval instantly. 

I applied for mine a couple of days ago and received an approval 48 hours later. 

Both of us have fulfilled our 2 out of 5 years requirement while my mother hasn't done so.


----------



## cheronimo (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi Macks 
Is there any update on your situation? I am also waiting for a reply for my application which was on 18/05/18. Thanks



thirun said:


> Hi MackS,
> 
> I did use an agent for my mom and I have yet to receive her visa - it looks like self application or via agent doesn't make a difference.
> 
> ...


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

Hi cheronimo,

No news at all unfortunately... I've been waiting 12 weeks now too. It says applications could take up to 12 weeks on the site and then on the generic response you get when emailing the department, it says "12 weeks or longer".


----------



## mikey99 (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey guys I applied on 27 March, I don't know what to do at this point. I did everything I could contact the department but no use. I don't meet the Residence requirements but I have personal ties in Australia as my brother who is an Australian citizen lives there. Tried the numbers and emails but pathetically useless. I am young lad. I just finished my year 12 in Dubai and want to return to Australia for my University which I have to apply in August. I don't know what to do at this point of time.


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

I don't think there's much you can do except wait. I'm shocked at how long this is taking. I worked in Australia for over 50 years, claim an Australian age pension and have three Australian kids! I've been out of Australia for 11 years, but last year I got my RRV in 9 days, this year, I don't know what's going on. 

I'm going to try and ring on Monday since my 12 weeks is up today.


----------



## mikey99 (Jun 29, 2018)

There is no point calling them. The global call centre employees have no information. I asked if they could give me some details on the case officer but even they didn't know about that. The only generic statement they have is you have to wait 12 weeks or more to get approved. Lets hope we all go through this and get our visa's. I will update if I get something back.


----------



## tonynjau (Jun 30, 2018)

any updates Macs, I applied 155 26/05, it still received yet!


----------



## tonynjau (Jun 30, 2018)

rsy123 said:


> No news
> 
> 
> 
> ...





treewood said:


> proud.australian said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Any updates for your visa?


----------



## mikey99 (Jun 29, 2018)

MackS I don't understand why is it taking long for you. Dont You do meet the Residence requirements as you have stayed so long in Australia. U should be getting it in a week or two with the current processing times.


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

Hi Mikey,

I've been out of Australia for too long I suppose. No news btw on my visa...


----------



## rsy123 (May 9, 2018)

Still no news for our visas and applied 15th March so well over 12 week period - despite ringing and emailing ++ we are no further forward. We are in Australia now on visitor visas as we couldn't leave husband any longer but don't think we will be able to get the children into school as the visa is temporary.


----------



## jmccure (Jul 3, 2018)

tonynjau said:


> any updates Macs, I applied 155 26/05, it still received yet!


hi tonynjau

have you received any updates? i have applied the day after you


----------



## jmccure (Jul 3, 2018)

rsy123 said:


> Still no news for our visas and applied 15th March so well over 12 week period - despite ringing and emailing ++ we are no further forward. We are in Australia now on visitor visas as we couldn't leave husband any longer but don't think we will be able to get the children into school as the visa is temporary.


did you have any trouble entering on a visitor visa while waiting for a 157?


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

rsy123 said:


> Still no news for our visas and applied 15th March so well over 12 week period - despite ringing and emailing ++ we are no further forward. We are in Australia now on visitor visas as we couldn't leave husband any longer but don't think we will be able to get the children into school as the visa is temporary.


Gosh, what's going to happen if you still haven't got your RRV's before the visitor visa expires? How long does the VV llast?


----------



## jmccure (Jul 3, 2018)

i have applied for a 155 on the 27th of May and i am currently living in Australia, is everyone here applying from Australia or from overseas? and does that make a difference?


----------



## cheronimo (Jun 27, 2018)

I have applied in Australia and travel to my hometown for holidays. Now stranded with whole family. &#128542; We set up our life in Australia almost two years ago. Everything we have is in Australia. I don't know how long will it take???



jmccure said:


> i have applied for a 155 on the 27th of May and i am currently living in Australia, is everyone here applying from Australia or from overseas? and does that make a difference?


----------



## liamm (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi,

Thanks for everyone sharing their updates and timelines.

I have applied for an RRV on 25/4/18, so 10 weeks now. No change or news. I'm overseas, have been out of Australia for less than 5 years, but do not meet the 2 in 5 years residence condition. My wife is an Australian citizen however and children too.

Thanks,

L.


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

Hi Liam,

The only thing I can say is that if you don't meet the residence requirements be prepared for a long wait. Something has changed since last year to drastically increase waiting times for RRV's - either a huge increase in applications or an internal change as to the way applications are processed by the department. 

I have been living outside Australia since 2007 (didn't meet residency requirements) and I got my RRV last year in 9 working days, this year it's a different story.


----------



## AaronZ (Jul 6, 2018)

My application was March 9th. Is there anyone earlier than me?
I don't think it's because of my material. The status is still 'Received'. No vo assigned.


----------



## treewood (May 24, 2018)

AaronZ said:


> My application was March 9th. Is there anyone earlier than me?
> I don't think it's because of my material. The status is still 'Received'. No vo assigned.


I applied on 22 Feb and still waiting. It has been 20 weeks now. I am staying overseas and do not meet the 2 out of 5 years rule due to business reasons. I have strong ties like kids born and studying in Australia etc. I applied the same visa in Jan'17 and got it within a week. I sent various emails to follow up but only receiving generic replies. I don't think the delay means anything wrong with the application but rather due to internal process changes.


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

treewood said:


> I applied on 22 Feb and still waiting. It has been 20 weeks now. I am staying overseas and do not meet the 2 out of 5 years rule due to business reasons. I have strong ties like kids born and studying in Australia etc. I applied the same visa in Jan'17 and got it within a week. I sent various emails to follow up but only receiving generic replies. I don't think the delay means anything wrong with the application but rather due to internal process changes.


That's a ridiculous amount of time to have to wait for a 12 month RRV. You would no longer have your visa granted then you would have to apply for another one at this rate.

Well, I hope we do get our visas granted - imagine having it refused after waiting so long...


----------



## Underbelly (Jul 6, 2018)

I am on the same boat fellows, I applied on 20th of March through immi. Called and emailed (urgent email) the department, got the same ”diplomatic ”answers every time. Had to cancel my flight twice, it is just so so stressful. Feel like just suddenly lost the freedom of movement, and we have done nothing wrong.


----------



## mikey99 (Jun 29, 2018)

Oh my God 20 weeks, that's terrible!! What are they even doing? What's the difference between this and the skilled immigration process if the wait is so much. How could they even put such processing time frames if they cant even make sure it will process the application within it. 22 Feb is a month ahead of my application which is 27 March which means it probably going to take me another month or more! And you never know if they think about rejecting your application after such a long wait. Hoping for the best for everyone. 
Cheers


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

Up to 12 weeks is a long time to wait, and then the longer bit.. Well, how much longer is longer? There has to be a limit. I've tried emailing the department, telling them my wife has just passed away and I want to go home to be with the rest of my family, attached a letter saying the same 
- nothing happened. It's awful and I lived in Australia for over 50 years! Tired.


----------



## SureshK (Jul 7, 2018)

mikey99 said:


> Oh my God 20 weeks, that's terrible!! What are they even doing? What's the difference between this and the skilled immigration process if the wait is so much. How could they even put such processing time frames if they cant even make sure it will process the application within it. 22 Feb is a month ahead of my application which is 27 March which means it probably going to take me another month or more! And you never know if they think about rejecting your application after such a long wait. Hoping for the best for everyone.
> Cheers


I applied on 6th April (Over 13 weeks back) and still no response.
Since I do not meet 2 year Residence requirement, I also applied under strong ties (WIfe and both children are Australian Citizens and living in our own house in Australia). Last Year I got the RRV in about 8 days.

I agree all applications which do not meet the 2/5 year residence criteria are taking too long. Hope they issue the visas to all and give clarity on the processing time in future for such cases. Cheers.


----------



## JEPG45 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Visa granted*

Hi all . I thought it might be helpful to tell you of my situation as i have been desperately looking for info myself into how long visas were taking.

I applied for a RRV on 8th May from within Australia but i didn't meet all the residence requirements having been living overseas for the majority of the last 5 years for work . However my wife and Children are all Australian Citizens and we have been back in the country since December - so obvious personal ties to the country. I provided all necessary documentation in my application.

I am travelling next week so needed the visa sorted asap. My online application hadn't changed from 'Received' since the 8th May and calling the office didn't help at all.

So this morning I emailed them with a subject of 'URGENT' and within an hour I received an email back with my Visa approval notification.

Could be coincidence or not but if you desperately need your visa...I would give emailing them a go


----------



## Underbelly (Jul 6, 2018)

I called and emailed twice, still nothing.... My application was on 20 the of March 😭


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

JEPG45 said:


> Hi all . I thought it might be helpful to tell you of my situation as i have been desperately looking for info myself into how long visas were taking.
> 
> I applied for a RRV on 8th May from within Australia but i didn't meet all the residence requirements having been living overseas for the majority of the last 5 years for work . However my wife and Children are all Australian Citizens and we have been back in the country since December - so obvious personal ties to the country. I provided all necessary documentation in my application.
> 
> ...


I have sent 2 emails and received no response and it has been more than 4 months since I applied. Could you please let us know the email address and the format you had sent the email?


----------



## JEPG45 (Jan 11, 2016)

proud.australian said:


> I have sent 2 emails and received no response and it has been more than 4 months since I applied. Could you please let us know the email address and the format you had sent the email?


I used [email protected]

And literally just asked if they could tell me how long processing time was as I was travelling on the 20th July and needed to know if I had to cancel my plans.

Had the visa emailed to me within the hour.


----------



## mikey99 (Jun 29, 2018)

Wow. Maybe it was a faster process because you live in Australia that's why. Most of us here live overseas still worried if our visas could get approved or not.


----------



## mikey99 (Jun 29, 2018)

Can you please tell me what time have you sent your Urgent email Australian time? And did you attach any documents of your flight details??
Cheers


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi, do you guys have any idea as to which month's RRVs being processed now. When I checked, it was Feb end in early June, and when I checked a couple of days ago, it was still Feb end. It looks like February applications are taking an eternity.


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

proud.australian said:


> Hi, do you guys have any idea as to which month's RRVs being processed now. When I checked, it was Feb end in early June, and when I checked a couple of days ago, it was still Feb end. It looks like February applications are taking an eternity.


Hi proud australian,

How are you finding out what month the processing is up to? Is there a website you can check? Do you know why the department so busy compared to last year?


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi,

There is no website to check the information from a website. I had appointed my cousin to take care of my affairs when applying. He has visited the Sydney Home Affairs inquiry desk and they had mentioned the same. 

Upper Ground Entrance
26 Lee Street
Sydney NSW 2000

He was told that they have not finalised even the february end applications.


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

Crazy. Thanks all the same. It's nice to know what's going on and it should be on their website really. What's the point in keeping people in the dark about the progress of their application?


----------



## mikey99 (Jun 29, 2018)

There is one person in this post who still hasn't got his visa who applied on 22 Feb so no wonder that's true.


----------



## JEPG45 (Jan 11, 2016)

mikey99 said:


> Can you please tell me what time have you sent your Urgent email Australian time? And did you attach any documents of your flight details??
> Cheers


Sent at 9.00am. Received reply at 10.01am. No i didn't attach any documentation


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

My son sent an email marked as urgent yesterday and we've had no response, so depending on your case it won't necessarily work. 

If the department are still processing February applications I think it's going to take a good chunk of this year to get the visa unfortunately. Thank goodness I didn't sell my flat. 

I think the department should hire some more people, that's what I think. Whatever they changed since last year was a major mistake. For us anyway.


----------



## shajjii (Jul 10, 2018)

I got my permanent resident on 19-03-2014 and returned back to my country on 10-03-2016 ( 9 days before 2 years) due to sudden death of my wife in Australia . my diseased wife buried in Australia . I have 4 permanent resident kids and one Australian citizen living with me in my country as I remarry with a girl in my country. I am still on PR which expires on Nov 2018. 
I want to apply for RVV. have I fulfilled the 2 years resident requirement ( 9 days less) or I need to fulfil other requirements like ties?


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

shajjii said:


> I got my permanent resident on 19-03-2014 and returned back to my country on 10-03-2016 ( 9 days before 2 years) due to sudden death of my wife in Australia . my diseased wife buried in Australia . I have 4 permanent resident kids and one Australian citizen living with me in my country as I remarry with a girl in my country. I am still on PR which expires on Nov 2018.
> I want to apply for RVV. have I fulfilled the 2 years resident requirement ( 9 days less) or I need to fulfil other requirements like ties?


If you don't meet the residence requirement, even if it's only by 9 days, then you need to demonstrate significant ties. Also, bear in mind in this case:

- you will only get a 1 year RRV rather than a 5 year one,
- processing time will be 3 months or longer, rather than likely a few days

As your current PR visa is valid until November, it would make sense to come back to Australia (with your PR kids, assuming they only have 9 days to go as well) before then, reach the 2 years and then you can all apply for your RRVs onshore and be set for the next five years, rather than having to go through this all again in a year's time.

Note that if you spent any time travelling outside Australia when you were here, you need to add that to the 9 days. What you need is 730 days in total within the past 5 years.


----------



## mikey99 (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi guys I just got my visa approved today, applied on 27 March and received on 12 July. Thank you so much for the information. I really hope ya'll get your visa's approved very soon. I felt like it was my responsibility to let you guys know about this.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Underbelly (Jul 6, 2018)

I submitted on 20th March, still hear nothing.....They say it’s case by case, but how?


----------



## cheronimo (Jun 27, 2018)

I received my visa today as well. My application date was 18 may and I was residing in Australia for one and a half years. You will all get your visas soon hopefully.



mikey99 said:


> Hi guys I just got my visa approved today, applied on 27 March and received on 12 July. Thank you so much for the information. I really hope ya'll get your visa's approved very soon. I felt like it was my responsibility to let you guys know about this.
> Cheers
> Mike


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

That's fantastic news Mikey and cheronimo. Thanks for letting us know the dates as well.

It seems the processing is all over the place since the department said they were still processing February applications! 18th of May for one and 27th of March for the other and they both get granted today. Weird.



Underbelly said:


> I submitted on 20th March, still hear nothing.....They say it's case by case, but how?


Nobody knows!


----------



## CS_RAIN (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi Mikey99, 
Congratulation and thanks for your sharing. Wondering did you send a mail with "Urgent" label, and what's the situation you encountered? 
I am still waiting for the RRV for more than three months.
Cheers!


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

mikey99 said:


> Hi guys I just got my visa approved today, applied on 27 March and received on 12 July. Thank you so much for the information. I really hope ya'll get your visa's approved very soon. I felt like it was my responsibility to let you guys know about this.
> Cheers
> Mike


Hi, mikey99,

Really happy for you and congats!. Did you apply onshore or offshore?


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

cheronimo said:


> I received my visa today as well. My application date was 18 may and I was residing in Australia for one and a half years. You will all get your visas soon hopefully.


Really happy for you and congats!. Did you apply onshore or offshore?


----------



## billoo53 (Jan 28, 2016)

*RRV 155 Time Frame*



mikey99 said:


> Hi guys I just got my visa approved today, applied on 27 March and received on 12 July. Thank you so much for the information. I really hope ya'll get your visa's approved very soon. I felt like it was my responsibility to let you guys know about this.
> Cheers
> Mike


Taking Mike's application / grant as a guideline, then my online application lodged on 13 June will probably be processed around first week of October plus minus working days issue. However there are outstanding applications lodged in February!!!
Any application approved week commencing 9 July and date of lodgement?


----------



## mikey99 (Jun 29, 2018)

Thankyou guys. I did not send them any email as it was pointless after sending 4 emails stating my reasons. It just happened to be granted today. Probably a slip in. I applied overseas.
Cheers


----------



## CS_RAIN (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi, Mikey99 and Cheronimo
Thanks for all your sharing! I am in oversea too, by the way, what was the status of the application indicated in your IMMIaccount just before you got the approve? Was it still "received" or some others?

Cheers!


----------



## FELIX2803 (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi, 

May I know if the RRV will be effective from the day that it is approved (since it's taking so long to process)? Thanks! : )


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

FELIX2803 said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I know if the RRV will be effective from the day that it is approved (since it's taking so long to process)? Thanks! : )


Yes, it will be from the date it is approved and NOT from the day applied. Hope it helps


----------



## Ma page (Aug 5, 2017)

*For my child*

hello I really need a help and advice for bringing my child his 22 years old he is not in my visa when my spouse lodge my visa as afincee last 2010.. I really need help please reply me .. thank u


----------



## FELIX2803 (Jun 2, 2018)

proud.australian said:


> Yes, it will be from the date it is approved and NOT from the day applied. Hope it helps


Thanks proud.australian!


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

Ma page said:


> hello I really need a help and advice for bringing my child his 22 years old he is not in my visa when my spouse lodge my visa as afincee last 2010.. I really need help please reply me .. thank u


Its best if u consult a migration agent


----------



## Underbelly (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi guys, any updates? Anyone has good news?


----------



## CS_RAIN (Jul 12, 2018)

No, I lodged end of march, without any progress, status"received" till now.
Desppressed


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

No, no news here either. Applied April 4th.... Status on immi shows received.


----------



## federationfreak (Aug 25, 2014)

@CS_Rain, MackS, and Underbelly - Are you guys onshore or offshore?


----------



## CS_RAIN (Jul 12, 2018)

federationfreak said:


> @CS_Rain, MackS, and Underbelly - Are you guys onshore or offshore?


Me offshore, it makes no difference with onshore? But why the processing time increased drastically?


----------



## Underbelly (Jul 6, 2018)

I am on shore


----------



## jameshsiew (Jul 18, 2018)

All, just want to share good news that I just got visa grant (applied on 21 May) this morning. I did follow this thread yesterday and emailed DHA regarding my case this morning at 9am AEST. Grant email came one hour later. Would thank those who contributed their tips and share the experiences in this forum and wish everyone good luck!


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

jameshsiew - that's really good news! Strange how some emails are seemingly having an effect. Thanks for sharing your experience for others to read too. 

Yes, I'm in the U.K, so offshore, but I was last year too and got my RRV very quickly. What's changed? Yeah, very good question. 

I lived in Australia for 66 years - so are they suddenly going to tell me I'm no longer entitled to live in Australia just because I've been out of the country for longer than 5 years? It was okay last year!


----------



## treewood (May 24, 2018)

Just to update you guys I finally got my RRV granted. I applied on 22 Feb and it took me 5 months waiting in total. Good luck to you guys.


----------



## enigma76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi guys, I've been following this thread with interest ever since I applied on 19 June for my RRV. I am inside Australia and do NOT meet the 2yr requirement. I have an important work trip coming up and had resigned to the fact that I may not be able to make it due to the long processing times. 

Nevertheless, I emailed the dept 4 times with the URGENT email and also put up lots of documents on the ImmiAccount supporting my need for travel plus a statutory declaration. 

This morning, I was astounded to receive the 1 year RRV. Wow, and here I was preparing myself for a 3 month wait! Really hope you guys get it soon - never stop trying and provide as much as info as possible. It may say "received" in the application for months, but I reckon there IS someone who receives updates as and when you update your application - no harm in trying!


----------



## federationfreak (Aug 25, 2014)

enigma76 said:


> Hi guys, I've been following this thread with interest ever since I applied on 19 June for my RRV. I am inside Australia and do NOT meet the 2yr requirement. I have an important work trip coming up and had resigned to the fact that I may not be able to make it due to the long processing times.
> 
> Nevertheless, I emailed the dept 4 times with the URGENT email and also put up lots of documents on the ImmiAccount supporting my need for travel plus a statutory declaration.
> 
> This morning, I was astounded to receive the 1 year RRV. Wow, and here I was preparing myself for a 3 month wait! Really hope you guys get it soon - never stop trying and provide as much as info as possible. It may say "received" in the application for months, but I reckon there IS someone who receives updates as and when you update your application - no harm in trying!


Agreed! I am also onshore and applied on 22 June 2018, and I received a notification from the Department on 22 July 2018. It seems to be the case that onshore applications are processed (a little faster) than offshore ones. Factors such as your current location (i.e., onshore or offshore), nationality, connections to Australia, etc, are probably all considered when the Department assesses an RRV application that does not meet the 2-year requirement. But agreed with what enigma76 suggested - if your application is urgent, call and provide the Department with evidence (via email) as to why this is the case. Good luck guys!


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

treewood said:


> Just to update you guys I finally got my RRV granted. I applied on 22 Feb and it took me 5 months waiting in total. Good luck to you guys.


Did you apply onshore or offshore?


----------



## Underbelly (Jul 6, 2018)

Just an update to all of you are waiting for 155. I Applied 20th of March, called more than 3 times, emailed 4-5times. I Sent an email again this afternoon, in an hour I got a grant letter from the Department. I don't know if it's the email or just case by case which just happens is my turn? Really no one knows how it works
Anyway, folks who are still waiting pls do let them know by phone or emailing.

Just keep trying........good luck


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

treewood said:


> Just to update you guys I finally got my RRV granted. I applied on 22 Feb and it took me 5 months waiting in total. Good luck to you guys.


That's such good news. You were the standout in being the person here waiting the longest for their RRV, so that's brilliant. 5 months. Geez...


----------



## SureshK (Jul 7, 2018)

treewood said:


> Just to update you guys I finally got my RRV granted. I applied on 22 Feb and it took me 5 months waiting in total. Good luck to you guys.


I also finally got my RRV applied on 8th April.
Hopefully all will get their RRV soon.
Good Luck to all who are still waiting.


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

SureshK said:


> I also finally got my RRV applied on 8th April.
> Hopefully all will get their RRV soon.
> Good Luck to all who are still waiting.


That's great SureshK and thanks for dropping in to let others know. I applied on the 4th of April so hopefully soon!


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

MackS said:


> That's great SureshK and thanks for dropping in to let others know. I applied on the 4th of April so hopefully soon!


I applied in middle of March and still awaiting. I do not know what the delay is. More than 4 months as of today.


----------



## liamm (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi guys,

I've applied for RRV on 25/4/2018, I'm an overseas applicant.

I sent an URGENT email earlier this week, as I was over the 12 weeks and needed the visa asap. Recently we received my kid's renewed Australian passports, so uploaded copies of these to my application last night.

This morning I had received the visa grant email. Great news!

Thanks a lot for everyone for sharing their stories and timelines once again.

Best of luck to those still waiting,

L.


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

liamm said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've applied for RRV on 25/4/2018, I'm an overseas applicant.
> 
> ...


At last the people seem to be getting their RRV's. For a long time there was no news at all, so that's encouraging. Well done mate!


----------



## Adelinenc (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi Liam, 
We've tried sending three emails with URGENT and TRN/application number on the subject but have only received automated responses. Do you have any advice on how you structured your email? It almost felt like they have a filter in their system that kicks most emails into the automated inbox.

Thanks, 
Adeline



liamm said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've applied for RRV on 25/4/2018, I'm an overseas applicant.
> 
> ...


----------



## kapil2284 (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I have applied for an onshore RRV application on 6th May. Haven't heard from them since. My Mother is currently battling with two advanced stage cancers simultaneously and I may need to travel to India to support. But as we know what is happening to 1 Yr RRV applications these days, My application too is kept in abeyance. Yesterday, I emailed them my circumstances and requested them to Grant Me Visa ASAP.

I am even okay with 3 month RRV, because In one month I will satisfy the 2 year residence requirement. Its been already 12 weeks since i lodged my application. What really annoys me is there is no point in granting me visa after 1 - 2 month delay from now, because I would be satisfying residence requirement anyway.

Last Year, I got the RRV in 3 working days. My circumstances have been same since. I really don't know what department is "assessing".

Guess, we all have been going through this pain.

All the best to everyone who are still waiting and congrats to all who have got it


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

kapil2284 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have applied for an onshore RRV application on 6th May. Haven't heard from them since. My Mother is currently battling with two advanced stage cancers simultaneously and I may need to travel to India to support. But as we know what is happening to 1 Yr RRV applications these days, My application too is kept in abeyance. Yesterday, I emailed them my circumstances and requested them to Grant Me Visa ASAP.
> 
> ...


I can empathise with you here. My Australian wife passed away at the end of March, and I quickly applied for my RRV a few days later. I wanted to go back to Australia to be with rest of my family and return her ashes. I wrote to the department explaining my situation and no, nothing. That was months ago.

Regarding emails not being responded to, I've never seen anything like it. It's so strange. I've tried emailing, my son has tried too. Nothing. Maybe the department have had staff cuts, how else can you explain the huge increase in waiting times since last year?


----------



## liamm (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi Adeline,

I also had gotten an automated response to my email. The structure was simply to ask for estimate on the processing time and to point out we had recently recieved renewed Australian passports for our kids.

Then, nothing happened until the next day when I uploaded scanned pdfs of the renewed passports. Then my visa was granted hours later. If you can upload as much evidence as you have and thus make their job easier, then that seems to have an effect?

It seems that the automated emails are being read by the case officer. I am guessing that there are not many case officers working on RRV and now there is a backlog?

Good luck!

Thanks,

Liam.



Adelinenc said:


> Hi Liam,
> We've tried sending three emails with URGENT and TRN/application number on the subject but have only received automated responses. Do you have any advice on how you structured your email? It almost felt like they have a filter in their system that kicks most emails into the automated inbox.
> 
> Thanks,
> Adeline


----------



## kapil2284 (Jul 26, 2018)

MackS said:


> I can empathise with you here. My Australian wife passed away at the end of March, and I quickly applied for my RRV a few days later. I wanted to go back to Australia to be with rest of my family and return her ashes. I wrote to the department explaining my situation and no, nothing. That was months ago.
> 
> Regarding emails not being responded to, I've never seen anything like it. It's so strange. I've tried emailing, my son has tried too. Nothing. Maybe the department have had staff cuts, how else can you explain the huge increase in waiting times since last year?


Well, I was hoping that if it takes them long time to assess my substantial ties, they grant me 3 months visa for compassionate reason to leave OZ. But I know this is just wishful thinking. Alas, they are going to take their time.
I definitely know that department has staff cuts. Following is a news clipping. Whole story is posted on SBS I cant post the link coz I am still a junior member.

------------------------------------------------------
Home Affairs has been allocated more than $100 million to overhaul its visa and citizenship processes, with most categories experiencing double-digit growth.

Appearing before a Senate hearing last year, Home Affairs secretary Michael Pezzullo conceded wait times were likely to worsen as his department pursued large-scale automation.

Justifying a decision to axe 355 officers, Mr Pezzullo said shifting to automation - not hiring more staff to process paper files - was the only way to manage the workload.

But Brooke Muscat-Bentley, from the public sector union, said it was bizarre for the federal government to continue cutting processing officers despite the steady rise in applications.

Staff were dealing with frustrated and anxious customers and an increasingly difficult workload.

"Putting the system under so much unnecessary pressure benefits no-one," she said.

The union is concerned the government is "deliberately running down" citizenship processing as a pretext to privatise the operation, as it is doing with visa processing.
---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kapil2284 (Jul 26, 2018)

MackS said:


> I can empathise with you here. My Australian wife passed away at the end of March, and I quickly applied for my RRV a few days later. I wanted to go back to Australia to be with rest of my family and return her ashes. I wrote to the department explaining my situation and no, nothing. That was months ago.
> 
> Regarding emails not being responded to, I've never seen anything like it. It's so strange. I've tried emailing, my son has tried too. Nothing. Maybe the department have had staff cuts, how else can you explain the huge increase in waiting times since last year?


I feel sorry for us, such a sad state of affairs, But all we can do is wait.


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

Thanks kapil2284 I'm sure everything will work out eventually, but the waiting times make it very stressful. 

Also, thank you for pasting that news story which pretty much explains everything to everyone wondering why their applications are suddenly taking so much longer than last year.


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi guys,

Any luck with the RRV guys? Is there anyone in higher authority (in home office) we could write to and voice our concnerns?

Regards


----------



## thirun (May 22, 2018)

*RRV Approved*

Hi all,

I've finally received RRV for my mom (retiree, 66 years old); to recap
- mom did not fulfil do 2 out 5 years; probably 10 months in total
- I'm her only child; she has no living relatives; my father has passed on
- Wife & I are permanent residents with citizenship applications pending

We applied on 9th March on-shore using a migration lawyer, visa granted 28th July. Mom has permanently made Melbourne home since December 2017.

I tried emailing the dept after the suggestion of @ackilina but never used URGENT in the subject line - no genuine urgency. I only received a generic response. The visa grant wasn't a direct response to an email.

We're delighted and my mom looks forward to visiting her friends around the globe! Her cat will miss her during her holidays, though 

Fingers crossed, you'll receive yours soon.

God bless.


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

thirun said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've finally received RRV for my mom (retiree, 66 years old); to recap
> - mom did not fulfil do 2 out 5 years; probably 10 months in total
> ...


Hi Thirun,

Very happy for you and hope your mum gets to travel the world soon...

Looks like, it's my application taking the longest. Applied towards the end of March.


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

Good on for you and your mum thirun and thanks for posting all that info for people still waiting. 

proud.australian - I applied Apirl 4th, so a few weeks after you. It's so random you wouldn't know how much longer you are going to have to wait. Why are some applications taking so much longer than others? I mean, treewood's took 5 months! 

Sometime this year hopefully - joke.


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

MackS said:


> Good on for you and your mum thirun and thanks for posting all that info for people still waiting.
> 
> proud.australian - I applied Apirl 4th, so a few weeks after you. It's so random you wouldn't know how much longer you are going to have to wait. Why are some applications taking so much longer than others? I mean, treewood's took 5 months!
> 
> Sometime this year hopefully - joke.


Hopefully in this lifetime


----------



## hahamed (Aug 27, 2011)

Visa RRV-155
Applied Onshore 
Current PR about to expire in 3 weeks

My question is since 155 processing is taking time, can I travel off-shore and return before my original PR expiry (in about 3 weeks time) Or do I have to be on-shore for the 155 decision outcome? I called department help desk they say I can not apply for bridging visa cause 155 is the travel facility addition to PR 189 so I can not apply any BVB for going abroad for few weeks while waiting for 155 outcome.


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

hahamed said:


> Visa RRV-155
> Applied Onshore
> Current PR about to expire in 3 weeks
> 
> My question is since 155 processing is taking time, can I travel off-shore and return before my original PR expiry (in about 3 weeks time) Or do I have to be on-shore for the 155 decision outcome? I called department help desk they say I can not apply for bridging visa cause 155 is the travel facility addition to PR 189 so I can not apply any BVB for going abroad for few weeks while waiting for 155 outcome.


You can travel on the on the original PR visa as long as you return before the travel date expires. You can be on- or offshore for grant of the RRV.

If you have applied for an RRV you _are_ eligible for a bridging visa A and then a BVB.


----------



## federationfreak (Aug 25, 2014)

hahamed said:


> Visa RRV-155
> Applied Onshore
> Current PR about to expire in 3 weeks
> 
> My question is since 155 processing is taking time, can I travel off-shore and return before my original PR expiry (in about 3 weeks time) Or do I have to be on-shore for the 155 decision outcome? I called department help desk they say I can not apply for bridging visa cause 155 is the travel facility addition to PR 189 so I can not apply any BVB for going abroad for few weeks while waiting for 155 outcome.


Assuming you're eligible for a grant of a 155 RRV (i.e., either you've fulfilled the minimum residence requirement, or you have substantial ties to Australia), it doesn't matter whether, (a) you're onshore or offshore when you apply for the RRV, and (b) you're onshore or offshore when the RRV is granted (assuming you're eligible for a grant).

Note though, that if you are still offshore after your current travel facility expires, you will be unable to return to Australia as a permanent resident until _after_ your RRV has been granted. You should _not_ apply to enter Australia on temporary visa because such an application, once granted, will override your RRV application. I _think_ it's not the case that your status as a holder of a permanent visa is automatically cancelled if you apply for and enter Australia on a temporary visa - and you could possibly, once you're onshore, apply to have your permanent visa reinstated. However, I don't think the Department encourages this (and quite possibly does not have in place an official procedure to deal with such instances), and as such, it could potentially take a significant period of time for the Department to sort out such an arrangement - you should also note that there's no guarantee that you will be able to have your permanent visa reinstated.


----------



## federationfreak (Aug 25, 2014)

paulhand said:


> You can travel on the on the original PR visa as long as you return before the travel date expires. You can be on- or offshore for grant of the RRV.
> 
> If you have applied for an RRV you _are_ eligible for a bridging visa A and then a BVB.


I have a question re your BVA/BVB suggestion. If one is a permanent resident - i.e., the holder of a _permanent_ visa - how does one become eligible for a BVA? I am given to understand that a BVA is granted to persons who have made an application for another substantive visa, to enable such applicants to remain in Australia after the expiry of their original visa, while the Department is assessing their new application. Thing is, a permanent visa has no expiration and cannot expire, and assuming that one remains onshore, how would one qualify for a BVA? Also, could someone apply for a BVB without holding a BVA?


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

federationfreak said:


> I have a question re your BVA/BVB suggestion. If one is a permanent resident - i.e., the holder of a _permanent_ visa - how does one become eligible for a BVA? I am given to understand that a BVA is granted to persons who have made an application for another substantive visa, to enable such applicants to remain in Australia after the expiry of their original visa, while the Department is assessing their new application. Thing is, a permanent visa has no expiration and cannot expire, and assuming that one remains onshore, how would one qualify for a BVA?


You are generally eligible for a BVA if you make a valid onshore application for a substantive visa that can be granted whilst you are in Australia, and this includes a subclass 155 RRV. As you say, there is usually no requirement for a bridging visa if you are already a permanent resident and this is presumably why an RRV application does not automatically trigger a BVA application like many substantive visa applications do. However, you _can_ make an application and the BVA should be granted. Once you have a BVA you can apply for a BVB.



federationfreak said:


> Also, could someone apply for a BVB without holding a BVA?


No, you need to hold a BVA.



federationfreak said:


> Assuming you're eligible for a grant of a 155 RRV (i.e., either you've fulfilled the minimum residence requirement, or you have substantial ties to Australia), it doesn't matter whether, (a) you're onshore or offshore when you apply for the RRV, and (b) you're onshore or offshore when the RRV is granted (assuming you're eligible for a grant).


This is not strictly true in all circumstances. If you apply onshore then the 155 can be granted when you are either onshore or offshore, however if you apply offshore it can only be granted onshore if it was an internet application. If it was a paper application, you must be offshore.



federationfreak said:


> You should not apply to enter Australia on temporary visa because such an application, once granted, will override your RRV application. I think it's not the case that your status as a holder of a permanent visa is automatically cancelled if you apply for and enter Australia on a temporary visa - and you could possibly, once you're onshore, apply to have your permanent visa reinstated. However, I don't think the Department encourages this (and quite possibly does not have in place an official procedure to deal with such instances), and as such, it could potentially take a significant period of time for the Department to sort out such an arrangement - you should also note that there's no guarantee that you will be able to have your permanent visa reinstated.


Again, not strictly true. The _grant_ of a new visa replaces the one held, it does not cancel an application, so it is possible to do this, although not really recommended. The details are too complex to go into here and getting professional advice would be a good idea.

You are absolutely correct that "there's no guarantee that you will be able to have your permanent visa reinstated" and, as such, going offshore when an application is being processed, if the travel authority on your previous PR visa has expired is a high risk strategy.


----------



## hahamed (Aug 27, 2011)

paulhand said:


> You can travel on the on the original PR visa as long as you return before the travel date expires. You can be on- or offshore for grant of the RRV.
> 
> If you have applied for an RRV you _are_ eligible for a bridging visa A and then a BVB.


Thanks, I called them twice today, but both operator informed 155 can not apply for BV as 155 is a Permanent visa with Travel facility. I see a link in my imi account about BVB but it doesnt lead to openning any new application.


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

They are mistaken, but as noted above, it would be much better if you returned well before your current PR visa expires rather going down the BV route.


----------



## hahamed (Aug 27, 2011)

paulhand said:


> They are mistaken, but as noted above, it would be much better if you returned well before your current PR visa expires rather going down the BV route.


That's the plan for now, at least i can flyout & come back before expiry.

I think they mean to say dont risk a temp visa BVB cancel permanent one 155 while anyway will be waiting time for both


----------



## Porsche168 (Aug 4, 2018)

I have also submitted rrv renewal on 11 July and todate still no response. I dindnt meet criteria of staying 2/5 years. I am in Melbourne now. Why are immigration taking so long?
It says RECEIVED on my immi account


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

Porsche168 said:


> I have also submitted rrv renewal on 11 July and todate still no response. I dindnt meet criteria of staying 2/5 years. I am in Melbourne now. Why are immigration taking so long?
> It says RECEIVED on my immi account


kapil2284 posted a couple of pages back, the probable reason why applications are taking so much longer this year. People have been waiting months longer than last year for the same visas.

I've pasted the article from his post :

------------------------------------------------------
Home Affairs has been allocated more than $100 million to overhaul its visa and citizenship processes, with most categories experiencing double-digit growth.

Appearing before a Senate hearing last year, Home Affairs secretary Michael Pezzullo conceded wait times were likely to worsen as his department pursued large-scale automation.

Justifying a decision to axe 355 officers, Mr Pezzullo said shifting to automation - not hiring more staff to process paper files - was the only way to manage the workload.

But Brooke Muscat-Bentley, from the public sector union, said it was bizarre for the federal government to continue cutting processing officers despite the steady rise in applications.

Staff were dealing with frustrated and anxious customers and an increasingly difficult workload.

"Putting the system under so much unnecessary pressure benefits no-one," she said.

The union is concerned the government is "deliberately running down" citizenship processing as a pretext to privatise the operation, as it is doing with visa processing.
---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## msiu (Aug 6, 2018)

proud.australian said:


> Hi Thirun,
> 
> Very happy for you and hope your mum gets to travel the world soon...
> 
> Looks like, it's my application taking the longest. Applied towards the end of March.


My dad's RRV applied on the 19th of March 2018. Into 20 weeks from now. Did anyone beat my record? When the government said it takes forever to process, they really means forever.


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

msiu said:


> My dad's RRV applied on the 19th of March 2018. Into 20 weeks from now. Did anyone beat my record? When the government said it takes forever to process, they really means forever.


I think you are the record holder on the forum now so far that's for sure. treewood was at 5 months when he got his RRV. proud australian applied on the 22nd of March.

All this waiting for a 12 month visa, unbelievable.


----------



## msiu (Aug 6, 2018)

MackS said:


> I think you are the record holder on the forum now so far that's for sure. treewood was at 5 months when he got his RRV. proud australian applied on the 22nd of March.
> 
> All this waiting for a 12 month visa, unbelievable.


I think the government's move to delay RRV processing is understandable. Given that my dad as a retiree who will not produce any tax payable to the government, there is very little reasons for granting him a resident VISA. Provided that the commonwealth need to support him with Medicare as a bare minimum, why would any country want to take up more ageing populations in exchange for a bigger deficit?
But hey, he is still paying council rates for his property in Oz, airfare flying in-and-out, plus spending locally. From the economy benefit perspective, his financial contribution to this country is not completely value-less.

Anyway this RRV is really a pain in the neck.


----------



## Pacatus (Aug 4, 2018)

paulhand said:


> You can travel on the on the original PR visa as long as you return before the travel date expires. You can be on- or offshore for grant of the RRV.
> 
> If you have applied for an RRV you _are_ eligible for a bridging visa A and then a BVB.


Hello Paul,

Thank you for providing all this free help on this forum. I'm a long-time lurker, and this is actually an issue I've been trying to get some clarity on.

It seems that very few people are aware of the PR > BVA > RRV option, and I admit I do not know much about it. It seems like a great option to combat the current processing times (unless you're applying for citizenship in the near future that is).

If it's no trouble, would you be able to clarify how this works? Must your current PRs travel facility be valid at the time of applying for a BVA, or can you just be onshore? Have you had clients who have successfully gained a BVB doing this?

I understand you are likely quite busy, but if you are able to provide some insight, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Porsche168 (Aug 4, 2018)

Porsche168 said:


> I have also submitted rrv renewal on 11 July and todate still no response. I dindnt meet criteria of staying 2/5 years. I am in Melbourne now. Why are immigration taking so long?
> It says RECEIVED on my immi account


I have just received my RRV grant today, 7Aug18. I applied on 11July18. Thus slightly less than 4 weeks for approval. Yippee, I can fly in peace this Thurs, which I bought airticket yday.
Thanks to all forumers which I wrote email with URGENT on Subject line. I guess somebody took note of my email. Thanks a million.


----------



## hahamed (Aug 27, 2011)

Porsche168 said:


> I have just received my RRV grant today, 7Aug18. I applied on 11July18. Thus slightly less than 4 weeks for approval. Yippee, I can fly in peace this Thurs, which I bought airticket yday.
> Thanks to all forumers which I wrote email with URGENT on Subject line. I guess somebody took note of my email. Thanks a million.


So happy to see waiting is over.

Is it 1 yr RRV? looks like 5-19 working days if all required doc uploaded in advance?


----------



## mingster (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi, been monitoring this forum for a while as getting a bit puzzled as to why it's taking so long to process applications nowadays.

Spouse applied on March 12 and status has not moved off "Received" since then. In previous years, processing took 1-3 days max.

Despite not fulfilling the residence requirement, her spouse and son are Australian citizens while her spouse also works for an Australian company overseas. We visit family at least once a year and own property back home. 

Have noticed from some of the replies in this thread that some applications submitted after hers seem to have been processed so just a bit confused as to how they are prioritising at present.

Is there anyone out there who submitted before her and is still waiting?


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

mingster said:


> Hi, been monitoring this forum for a while as getting a bit puzzled as to why it's taking so long to process applications nowadays.
> 
> Spouse applied on March 12 and status has not moved off "Received" since then. In previous years, processing took 1-3 days max.
> 
> ...


Hi,

No one seems to know for sure why it's taking so long this year compared to previous years. Information from the departments website is still stating that the wait for people who don't meet residency requirements is "up to 12 weeks" which is clearly not correct. Offshore applications seem to be taking longer than people applying within Australia.

What they are doing with your application all this time is anyone's guess. I don't think it's fair to keep former residents who have held RRV's before waiting this long. I lived in Australia for 66 years,served in the Australian army and I'm being left waiting 4 plus months. Last year it took 9 days to get my RRV.


----------



## msiu (Aug 6, 2018)

Guys and ladies,

I have finally received a Grant notice for my dad's application.

Just a recap, my dad is 70years+, long time resident but never fulfil residency requirements. Had substantial ties includes property (principal home), burial land purchase, spouse, myself as son and grandchildren in Oz for long time.

I've uploaded more than 10 documents for supporting substantial ties but no response at all, just like most of you guys.

Yesterday, I gave it another 'shot' by sending email to home affair with subject 'URGENT'. In the content, I did NOT give reason for urgency but simply noting everything I have done to support this application. Although I wasn't very happy with the long wait, I did wrote to them politely, respectfully, and have emphasised my patience and understanding to the gov department's excessive workload.

And this afternoon, the long waited GRANT notice finally arrived into my mailbox. I also break the longest waiting record on this forum.


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

Hi msiu,

That's great news for you and your dad at last. I don't really understand why the emails are (sometimes) having an effect. If the visas can be granted that quickly, why are they waiting so long to issue them in the first place? 

Anyway, good on you mate!


----------



## msiu (Aug 6, 2018)

MackS said:


> Hi msiu,
> 
> That's great news for you and your dad at last. I don't really understand why the emails are (sometimes) having an effect. If the visas can be granted that quickly, why are they waiting so long to issue them in the first place?
> 
> Anyway, good on you mate!


I guess no one (in the public) knows exactly why the department would take so long. I would imagine the department use automated software system to prioritise each application being submitted based on information we provided (and possibly info from government linked databases). It only takes milliseconds for computer software to prioritise them. The most time consuming part (and most costly) is the manual processing by human staff. Our applications must have been sat in their system for months and being buried in the lowest priority queues due to residency requirements (and possibly age, tax payment history, etc...). By poking the department with 'URGENT' emails, I guess our applications may have a chance to 'jump the queue' by having a staff to review it sooner than later. Of course this trick may depends on luck and the staffing situations at the department. Anyway this is my pure imagination. Hope everyone here get their RRV granted soon.


----------



## kapil2284 (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I have been following this forum since three weeks and would like to post my story here.

I had applied for RRV on 6th May and till 12th week nothing happened, I had to attend to My mother who was undergoing cancer treatment in hospital based in Mumbai. Completely frustrated and totally stressed out, I decided to send department an email on 30th July citing the urgent need to travel. Still Nothing happened.

At this time, I was getting very desperate, since my mothers condition was getting worse. 12 weeks had already passed and I was still waiting for my visa to be processed. Unwillingly, I booked the ticket to India anyway and waited for few days... Still nothing. Someone Suggested to go to the department and enquire about the status of application.

I went to their Dept of home affairs Sydney office(near central station) and tried to get some info about my pending visa application. Lady there was very cold to us, and her replies were not very encouraging.

She started telling me that since I didn't stay in Oz for 2 years during last five years, I should be prepared for anything and applications such as mine will take long time to process (i.e 6 months) and told me flatly that I may not get the visa without even looking at my case. She also told that Department is going strict on 1 year residence visa applications, hence the delay. Finally, she asked me to send an email to them... something which I already knew.

So visit to immigration office was completely useless and discouraging.

As my travel date was nearing, I decided to take one last shot. I uploaded every bit of evidence I had showing my urgent need to travel to attend to my mother. I uploaded loads of documents supporting my case. After doing that I sent them a gentle reminder requesting them to process the application on urgent basis and telling them that if I don't get the visa I may have to cancel the trip leaving my mother alone.

That email had its effect... I got the grant mail within 2 hours  !!

So for me 

Application date: 6th May

Visa Grant date: 2nd August


Currently I am in India and booked my ticket back home next week!

So my suggestion to you guys is if your visit is genuinely urgent.. try to explain it to them through an email and provide as much evidence is possible(i.e kind of evidence they can verify). And hope for the best.
And if you have substantial ties you will get it sooner or later. there is no doubt about it.

Mack, I sincerely hope you get your visa soon. You have substantial ties to the Nation You have lived all of your life in Oz.. And well... you have a house there... I don't see any reason why you won't get it..Just hold on little bit more... All the best.


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

Thanks kapil2284,

I'm really glad it turned out for you after going through all of that nonsense at the department. That's some great customer service there... 

Personally, I'm just going to wait now. I can't send anymore emails. I've already tried several times and I can't attach anymore evidence, because how many times can you tell them that your wife has passed away? 

Anyway mate, good luck to you and your family. It's never an easy time when that sort of thing happens, but at least the torturous wait for the visa is over for you.


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

So, another week starts..... another 5 days of HOPE ..... This is becoming more the like the movie Shawshank Redemption


----------



## hahamed (Aug 27, 2011)

proud.australian said:


> So, another week starts..... another 5 days of HOPE ..... This is becoming more the like the movie Shawshank Redemption


Wondering did you upload all required document (including statement), as advised on their website?

*******************************************************
RRV155
Provide documents that show evidence of your substantial ties to Australia:

documents to show business ties
documents to show cultural ties
documents to show employment ties
documents to show personal ties

You must tell us, in *a statement*, how the substantial ties are of benefit to Australia.

Applications that do not meet the residence requirement will generally take longer to finalise than the published processing times.

You must attach the documents to your application in ImmiAccount. If you do not, there will be delays in processing your application.


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

hahamed said:


> Wondering did you upload all required document (including statement), as advised on their website?
> 
> *******************************************************
> RRV155
> ...


Yes, I have submitted all the possible documents they requested. Still hoping for the best!


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

hahamed said:


> Wondering did you upload all required document (including statement), as advised on their website?
> 
> *******************************************************
> RRV155
> ...


Thank you very much for the sharing the details. Really appreciate the same.

Yes, I have submitted all the possible documents they requested. Still hoping for the best!


----------



## Jessicaeabraham (Aug 12, 2018)

Hello. I've lodged my offshore application on 29 March 2019. Still no news! Where did you send the email to? What's the email address if you don't mind sharing. I'm getting married with an Australian in end of September in Brisbane. And this delay of not knowing what's happening is killing me. I'll try sending email. All I did was waiting but I don't think I can wait anymore  thanks!


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

Jessicaeabraham said:


> Hello. I've lodged my offshore application on 29 March 2019. Still no news! Where did you send the email to? What's the email address if you don't mind sharing. I'm getting married with an Australian in end of September in Brisbane. And this delay of not knowing what's happening is killing me. I'll try sending email. All I did was waiting but I don't think I can wait anymore  thanks!


Uploaded all the documents with the RRV application. We wrote to [email protected] yet no reply.


----------



## Jessicaeabraham (Aug 12, 2018)

proud.australian said:


> Uploaded all the documents with the RRV application. We wrote to [email protected] yet no reply.


Thank you! I don't know if it's a coincidence. But I sent an email last night and received a reply asking for more documents. And for sure it was not automated reply because the documents requested connect to the conversation in the email

I quickly gathered all the documents and uploaded them in IMMI Online account. Went back to the email and replied again

Hopefully the same guy gives his response. Finger crossed!


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

Rang the department this morning and everything is fine with my application apparently. They don't need anymore info and they said to ring again in a month if my visa hasn't been granted.

Even though nothing happened exactly, it felt positive to speak to someone on the phone.


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

MackS said:


> Rang the department this morning and everything is fine with my application apparently. They don't need anymore info and they said to ring again in a month if my visa hasn't been granted.
> 
> Even though nothing happened exactly, it felt positive to speak to someone on the phone.


That's good news. I am surprised at how the RRV grant process works. For some emailing works and for others it does not.


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

proud.australian said:


> That's good news. I am surprised at how the RRV grant process works. For some emailing works and for others it does not.


When I rang the dept, they said they had the email that my son had sent, so they are being read, even though you'd never know it! My case just isn't urgent enough I suppose.

It's strange though, when I rang yesterday I felt like asking, well if everything is fine with my application and you don't need any more info, why haven't I got it yet?? Push that button.


----------



## WLHK (Aug 17, 2018)

Dear All,

I submitted my RRV application on 9 March and I have received my grant letter on 17 August. It takes more than 5 months

I am offshore not fulfill 2/5 requirement. I have personal ties (daughter and husband are citizens) and have own property.

Although I sent totally 10 reminder emails to the department, I do not think it is helpful.

I hope someone waiting will have the grant letter soon.


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

WLHK said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I submitted my RRV application on 9 March and I have received my grant letter on 17 August. It takes more than 5 months
> 
> ...


My application too is reaching 5 months in a couple of days. I must have sent atleast 10 emails and no response at all.

I hope they are going through the emails.

It would better if the department could publicise the actual timelines as we could plan ahead better.


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

WLHK said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I submitted my RRV application on 9 March and I have received my grant letter on 17 August. It takes more than 5 months
> 
> ...


Gee mate, good on you! That's a long wait indeed - 110 working days according to this handy calculator:

Working days in year 2018 in Australia

proud australian - I don't think our visas will be too far off now. No one has waited over 6 months.


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

MackS said:


> Gee mate, good on you! That's a long wait indeed - 110 working days according to this handy calculator:
> 
> Working days in year 2018 in Australia
> 
> proud australian - I don't think our visas will be too far off now. No one has waited over 6 months.


Thank you very much for the encouraging words. Hopefully, they are sorting it out soon. Hope is all I have at the moment,


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

Start of another week.... Completing 5 months this week... Hope this gets sorted out really soon... I am gradually falling in to depression...


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

proud.australian said:


> Start of another week.... Completing 5 months this week... Hope this gets sorted out really soon... I am gradually falling in to depression...


I would give them a call this week if I were you to see what's going on. I called last week as you know and they said to call back in a month's time and they'd see what they could do. I don't know if you've tried ringing yet, but I think talking to someone on the phone is better than just sending emails and not getting a response.

Worth a shot I reckon, also, no one on the forum has had their visa application refused, no matter how long they've waited. You've had an RRV before so there's no reason why you won't get it again, it's just the waiting that's awful.

Hang in there mate!


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

proud.australian said:


> Thank you very much for the encouraging words. Hopefully, they are sorting it out soon. Hope is all I have at the moment,





MackS said:


> I would give them a call this week if I were you to see what's going on. I called last week as you know and they said to call back in a month's time and they'd see what they could do. I don't know if you've tried ringing yet, but I think talking to someone on the phone is better than just sending emails and not getting a response.
> 
> Worth a shot I reckon, also, no one on the forum has had their visa application refused, no matter how long they've waited. You've had an RRV before so there's no reason why you won't get it again, it's just the waiting that's awful.
> 
> Hang in there mate!


Thank you very much for your encouraging words Mack. I called them a few times and they said, I need to wait. I do not mind waiting if I am given guidance as to how long it would take coz I can't book tickets immediately due to the high prices.

I had to turn down couple of job offers as well due to visa/travel uncertainty


----------



## gl4582 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes, even if I try not to think about RRV, I keep going back to it. I applied for RRV onshore on 7 April but still waiting. Four months and 13 days.

Rang them up once sent email once but got the usual "wait" answer and "email acknowledgement "...

Hopefully everyone waiting so long will get their visa approved soon!


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

I can't believe it, the email granting my RRV was in my inbox this morning!!! After waiting so long it doesn't seem real. Oh man, I'm so happy. It took from April 4th to August 23rd - 99 working days. I applied offshore. 

Proud Australian, I really hope you get your visa soon, gl4582 as well, and anyone else waiting for so long for their visas. I never thought when I started this thread it would be still be going on months later and for 17 pages! This forum has been so helpful and a great support so I'm certainly glad I joined. 

Now at last, I can start planning my move back to Australia again.

Cheers Mates!


----------



## gl4582 (Dec 14, 2016)

Congratulations MackS! That's truly fabulous!


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

gl4582 said:


> Congratulations MackS! That's truly fabulous!


Thanks gl4582  It's such a relief...


----------



## mingster (Aug 8, 2018)

Just to update. Received the Visa grant today - originally applied March 12 so nearly 5.5 months. I sent an email 2 weeks ago, the date of my original post asking what visa we need to apply for if the RRV wasn't renewed in time as we were planning a trip home in October. No reply received so we sent another one last night with URGENT in the title and lo and behold the grant notification was in the inbox first thing this morning. Not sure if it was a coincidence but glad it's done and dusted this year. Next year we might not leave the renewal so late! Good luck to the rest of you out there.



mingster said:


> Hi, been monitoring this forum for a while as getting a bit puzzled as to why it's taking so long to process applications nowadays.
> 
> Spouse applied on March 12 and status has not moved off "Received" since then. In previous years, processing took 1-3 days max.
> 
> ...


----------



## liamm (Jul 4, 2018)

MackS said:


> I can't believe it, the email granting my RRV was in my inbox this morning!!! After waiting so long it doesn't seem real. Oh man, I'm so happy. It took from April 4th to August 23rd - 99 working days. I applied offshore.
> 
> Proud Australian, I really hope you get your visa soon, gl4582 as well, and anyone else waiting for so long for their visas. I never thought when I started this thread it would be still be going on months later and for 17 pages! This forum has been so helpful and a great support so I'm certainly glad I joined.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate! Well done, Thanks for all your help on here and encouragement. Enjoy!


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

liamm said:


> Congratulations mate! Well done, Thanks for all your help on here and encouragement. Enjoy!


Thanks liamm, it was like winning the lotto.

mingster, what a wait - 5 and a half months. Happy for you. I won't be needing another RRV thankfully, but I think for people who need to travel regularly it's going to be tough to know when to re-apply for a new RRV. It's only for 12 month after all.


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

MackS said:


> Thanks liamm, it was like winning the lotto.
> 
> mingster, what a wait - 5 and a half months. Happy for you. I won't be needing another RRV thankfully, but I think for people who need to travel regularly it's going to be tough to know when to re-apply for a new RRV. It's only for 12 month after all.


Very happy for you Mark! When are you planning your travel to Australia. Try to apply for citizenship soon, as it would things relatively straightforward.


----------



## MackS (May 5, 2018)

proud.australian said:


> Very happy for you Mark! When are you planning your travel to Australia. Try to apply for citizenship soon, as it would things relatively straightforward.


Thank you very much 

I'm booked in for the 2nd week of October to fly back home, (a bit of a wait, but cheaper for air fares) so I'm really delighted that I'II be home before Christmas.

You're right about citizenship and it's something I regret not having done before we moved overseas 12 years ago. I might look into it in the future, I don't think I could go through another RRV application.. In fact I know I couldn't!


----------



## gl4582 (Dec 14, 2016)

It is amazing that I just received the visa grant notification after four and half months' long wait!! Thanks very much MackS for your good wish! It just happened!!


----------



## gracebrunei (Aug 21, 2018)

Thank you for all the information on thus forum. I applied for my rrv 29/6/18 and was aghast at the long wait compared to last yr. From the forum it was reassuring to hear many others were in the same boat. Following a post I emailed residentsreturn with URGENT on the title, got my Aussie husband to also write in a seperate email, requesting facilitation n expedition of my application. My husband had to leave ahead of me as his work contract in Brunei had expired, n i had to cancel my ticket to fly with him. My application had lots of documents evidencing ties to Australia.
Very soon after the emails, Ours and my parents' prayers were answered. The grant came this morning 27/8/18. what a relief. Now m rushing around closing accounts etc, flying off to Oz to settle soon. Thank you Australia forum. Thank you compassionate case officer at Oz Immigration. My sincere sympathies to others with long waits. 
The news shared about budget cuts and jobs slashing was important too, for our understanding,
Wishing everyone all the very best !


----------



## Jessicaeabraham (Aug 12, 2018)

I've received a grant notification letter today 27.08.18 after waiting since 29.03.18!

Indeed.. feels like winning a lottery!! Thanksss all


----------



## zol (Aug 27, 2018)

So are all RRV applicants granted a 12 months visa irrespective of individual cases? Seems to me from reading on here that even those satisfying the 2 year residency have received a 1 year visa only and not 5 years


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

zol said:


> So are all RRV applicants granted a 12 months visa irrespective of individual cases? Seems to me from reading on here that even those satisfying the 2 year residency have received a 1 year visa only and not 5 years


No - if an applicant meets the residence requirement they are granted a five year visa. If they do not, it's one year (or less).


----------



## A&M (Jun 6, 2017)

Immi website now says it takes 5 days for 75% of the applications to be finalised, and 85 days for 90%. Even for those who meet the residency requirement. @[email protected]


----------



## nidhichhikara (May 23, 2018)

Hi all, 

I read the whole thread and thought to share my time line. 

Applied on - 03/03/2018
Current Status - Received since since 25 Weeks & 4 Days today. 

I believe my application has the longest wait of 179 days here. Hope to get a grant soon. 

I am expecting RRV 157 as i am out of Australia since past 6 years but i do meet 2/5.


----------



## A&M (Jun 6, 2017)

nidhichhikara said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I read the whole thread and thought to share my time line.
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity, If you meet the residency requirement of two years out of the last five years, shouldn't you be expecting 155 instead?


----------



## nidhichhikara (May 23, 2018)

Hey A & M, 

Let me give a brief, 

I went to Australia in Nov 2005 on Student Visa.
Got Temporary Residency in 2007
Got Permanent Residency in mid 2009
I left Australia in June 2011
PR expired in 2014 (satisfied 2/5 here if applicable)
I had compelling reasons for my absence till 2017 - that I added into my application with proofs. Thats why I am expecting RRV 157.


----------



## A&M (Jun 6, 2017)

I see.

I think for the purpose of the residency requirement, you need to spend at least a total of two of the *last *five years, which i think counts backward from the date of application. But with 157 I don't think this 2/5 residency requirement is too relevant.

Anyways, all the best with your application!  I just submitted mine too knowing they just increased the processing time.


----------



## kapil2284 (Jul 26, 2018)

*Congratulations*



MackS said:


> I can't believe it, the email granting my RRV was in my inbox this morning!!! After waiting so long it doesn't seem real. Oh man, I'm so happy. It took from April 4th to August 23rd - 99 working days. I applied offshore.
> 
> Proud Australian, I really hope you get your visa soon, gl4582 as well, and anyone else waiting for so long for their visas. I never thought when I started this thread it would be still be going on months later and for 17 pages! This forum has been so helpful and a great support so I'm certainly glad I joined.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mate! Good on ya!


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

nidhichhikara said:


> Hey A & M,
> 
> Let me give a brief,
> 
> ...


As mentioned above, for a 155 Visa the 2 in 5 residence requirement must be satisfied in the 5 years immediately prior to the application. You are only eligible for a 157 if you have been in Australia as a PR for at least 1 day in the 5 years immediately before making the application.


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

A&M said:


> Immi website now says it takes 5 days for 75% of the applications to be finalised, and 85 days for 90%. Even for those who meet the residency requirement. @[email protected]


Historically, around 80% of RRV applications meet the residence requirement, so these figures make sense. Short processing time for these applications and much longer for the tail from 75% to 90% and then beyond.


----------



## nidhichhikara (May 23, 2018)

Hi Paul, 

Thanks for the info, I was in same impression before I confirmed with Immigration. I might get 3 months RRV based on my Compassionate & Compelling reasons and that is enough for me to travel back to Australia and reapply again. 

Also I was told that PR doesn't expire but the travel facility on PR does. So I tried and hoping for the best.


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

nidhichhikara said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Thanks for the info, I was in same impression before I confirmed with Immigration. I might get 3 months RRV based on my Compassionate & Compelling reasons and that is enough for me to travel back to Australia and reapply again.


If you haven't spent at least one day in Australia as a PR in the last 5 years, you cannot meet the legal criteria for the grant of a 157 Visa. That does not mean that you cannot meet the grant criteria for a 155 Visa if you have substantial ties and a compelling reason for the long absence.



nidhichhikara said:


> Also I was told that PR doesn't expire but the travel facility on PR does. So I tried and hoping for the best.


If you are outside Australia and your 'travel facilty' has expired, your visa has expired and so has your PR. As a '*former* permanent resident' you are able to obtain an RRV if you meet the grant criteria. This is a new PR visa and you are, once again, a permanent resident whilst you are onshore and/or the current 'travel facility' is in effect.


----------



## A&M (Jun 6, 2017)

paulhand said:


> Historically, around 80% of RRV applications meet the residence requirement, so these figures make sense. Short processing time for these applications and much longer for the tail from 75% to 90% and then beyond.


Thanks for the explanation Paul.

I just got my visa grant yesterday. So can confirm the visa can be granted in a couple of days if the residence requirement is met.


----------



## nbulba (Sep 5, 2018)

I think worth mentioning. I applied onshore for 1 year 155 RRV (employment ties) on July 16th, got my RRV on September 1st. That is 35 business days. Nevertheless I was granted on Saturday even though I thought that Saturday is not a business day.

Anyway I'm happy I got it, so just wait guys and you'll get it too!


----------



## j4i4ns84h (Sep 5, 2018)

More data for the those in waiting (good luck!):

Applied in Australia for 155 approx 27 jun 18 , approved 5 Sep18. Valid for 1 year.

Details: USA spouse of AU citizen. Australian residency had lapsed while we were living in USA. Applied here while on a visitor visa on basis of significant ties (regular visits back here, child in university here, etc., etc.).

Two questions in case someone knows:


does the time they've spent here on a tourist visa count towards the 2 years needed for the 5 year version of 155? Or does that clock start with the 155 approval? _(Guessing the latter...)_
as we'd likely travel back to USA to visit family for 2019 Thanksgiving (i.e. approx 15 months from now), I guess we'll have to apply for another 155? If so, can we do that before our current 155 expires? (E.g. apply in July 2019 so we can travel in Nov?)

Thanks!


----------



## Pacatus (Aug 4, 2018)

1. Refer to paulhand's answer below.
2. You can apply before the current visa expires, if it is granted during the validity of the current visa, it will take over the current visa.


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

Pacatus said:


> 1. Yes, it does count towards the 2 year requirement.
> 2. You can apply before the current visa expires, if it is granted during the validity of the current visa, it will take over the current visa.


1. No, it doesn't. Only time spent in Australia on a permanent visa counts towards the 2 years.

2. Correct and it will be valid for one year from the grant date.


----------



## Pacatus (Aug 4, 2018)

Apologies for the incorrect information.

Edit:

"(b) was not the holder of:


(i) a temporary visa (other than a Subclass 601 (Electronic Travel Authority) visa, a Subclass 773 Border visa, Subclass 956 Electronic Travel Authority (Business Entrant - Long Validity) visa, Subclass 976 Electronic Travel Authority (Visitor) visa or Subclass 977 Electronic Travel Authority (Business Entrant - Short Validity) visa) held concurrently with the permanent visa or the permanent entry permit

My goodness that is a confusing sentence... :S


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

Pacatus said:


> Hm... Apologies if I gave the incorrect information, but from my understanding it's calculated based upon time 'in' Australia and time 'out' Australia.
> 
> I'll edit my answer just in case. I don't want to give incorrect info.


There is no 'just in case', this is what the law says:

"(2) The applicant meets the requirements of this subclause if the applicant was lawfully present in Australia for a period of, or periods that total, not less than 2 years in the period of 5 years immediately before the application for the visa and, during that time, the applicant:

(a) was:

(i) the holder of a permanent visa or a permanent entry permit; or

(ii) an Australian citizen;"


----------



## Pacatus (Aug 4, 2018)

Yes, my apologies. I was aware of the lawful part, but not of the PR requirement for calculating 'valid days'.


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

Pacatus said:


> Yes, my apologies. I was aware of the lawful part, but not of the PR requirement for calculating 'valid days'.


That's what RMAs are for


----------



## Luto (Sep 19, 2018)

I applied on 3 Sep just before my other RRV ran out. I am on holiday with my partner in The Netherlands visiting his family. I wanted to go home next week with my partner and I'm completely freaking out. I had no idea the wait times would be this insane. There was no warning either when you applied for it. I've applied for many RRVs in my life and it has never taken more than 2 weeks. 

I honestly don't know what to do. I can't stay here for another 3 - 5 months or longer. I have work and my partner has to be back in Australia at the minimum by 1 November because he is on a bridging visa. So I will be stranded here by myself. I sent an email to the email supplied by another poster here and got an immediate automated response from them stating they would not be giving out any individual responses.


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

Luto said:


> I applied on 3 Sep just before my other RRV ran out. I am on holiday with my partner in The Netherlands visiting his family. I wanted to go home next week with my partner and I'm completely freaking out. I had no idea the wait times would be this insane. There was no warning either when you applied for it. I've applied for many RRVs in my life and it has never taken more than 2 weeks.
> 
> I honestly don't know what to do. I can't stay here for another 3 - 5 months or longer. I have work and my partner has to be back in Australia at the minimum by 1 November because he is on a bridging visa. So I will be stranded here by myself. I sent an email to the email supplied by another poster here and got an immediate automated response from them stating they would not be giving out any individual responses.


If you have applied for many RRVs in the past, do you still not meet the '2 years in 5' residence requirement?


----------



## Luto (Sep 19, 2018)

paulhand said:


> If you have applied for many RRVs in the past, do you still not meet the '2 years in 5' residence requirement?


No, over the last 8 years I lived in The Netherlands but visited home frequently. Unfortunately, not equating to 2 years over the last 5 years. I moved back to Australia last Dec 2017. Just came on holiday and stupidly realised my RRV would run out, I thought no problem I''ll just apply for a new one. I just don't know what I can do. I can't get a hotel for the next 3 - 5 months. Before the 8 years of living in The Netherlands, I lived in Australia since I was 1 years old.


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

If you contact me through my website, I’ll take a look for you.


----------



## Luto (Sep 19, 2018)

Luto said:


> No, over the last 8 years I lived in The Netherlands but visited home frequently. Unfortunately, not equating to 2 years over the last 5 years. I moved back to Australia last Dec 2017. Just came on holiday and stupidly realised my RRV would run out, I thought no problem I''ll just apply for a new one. I just don't know what I can do. I can't get a hotel for the next 3 - 5 months. Before the 8 years of living in The Netherlands, I lived in Australia since I was 1 years old.


Does anyone know if it's possible to enter Aus with a ETA then applying again for a RRV? Would it effect my PR status?


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

Your PR status is already affected as you are offshore without an in effect visa to return. And, bear in mind, you can’t work on an ETA.


----------



## gracebrunei (Aug 21, 2018)

Luto, when you sent the email to the residentreturns address, what was the message you wrote? If it was just an enquiry on processing times I think you will still be in the 3+ months queue. You could try sending an email marked 'URGENT' and include a short polite message to the case officer about your pressing need to be back in Australia (work , in your case, besides quoting. Your application reference.
I did that after almost 2 months of waiting (missed entering Australia with my Australian husband, had to cancel my ticket) , and the next working day, got my approval. Don't know if it was coincidental.... 
Earlier threads had inferred massive staff shortages and that the computer may have key words that decides on queue position.....
Just a suggestion...may or may not work.

Next year 6 months before my RRV expires, I will be checking this forum for news on status of visa applications as we all have been caught unawares by the severely extended processing times. 
The national news have alluded to more stringent checks too, so that would presumably further extend processing times of all visas, unless staff shortages are adequately addressed....


----------



## chelseaj (Sep 24, 2018)

Hello  I already posted this as a separate thread before finding this one, so thought I'd post here as well in case there's more activity here! Thanks for everyone's help- seems like there's a lot of confusion over wait times for the RRV as well as eligibility.

Background:

I moved to Australia from Canada in 1998 when I was 3.5 years old under a visa my dad received for work which now does not exist anymore. I eventually received permanent residency which was last renewed in 2011 and expired in 2016. I moved to Canada in mid 2015 to complete a 4 year undergraduate degree which will be finished in March 2019. 

Here's my issue...My parents had always taken care of mine and my siblings visas since we moved to Australia, and I was always assured they'd continue to do so (I know...stupid for me not to double check). Well, I found out that they never renewed my visa after it expired in 2016 and now it's September 2018 and I no longer qualify for the 5 year RRV. 

I'm moving back to Australia next year after I finish my degree and I'm worried I won't qualify for the RRV at all seen as I've been outside of Australia for more than 2 years (will be 3.5 years when I apply for my RRV). I'm hoping I may be able to get the 1 year RRV based on the "significant ties" that I feel I meet.
I spent my formative years there (3.5 y.o to nearly 21 y.o) and attended kinder, primary, secondary and partial post-secondary there. I also have work history, TFN, extended friend network etc. I consider Australia my "home".
In regards to this, what supporting documents would I supply? I don't own land due to my age, I am not married to an Australian, and no family are citizens. I have proof of my upbringing there through school diplomas, pay stubs etc., but is it worth even providing that or would a strong personal statement suffice?

I guess what I'm wondering is 1) has anyone been in a similar situation? and 2) are there any recommendations? Should I go ahead and apply for the RRV and hope for the best, or should I seek assistance from an australian immigration office here in Canada before applying?

Thanks a bunch everyone!


----------



## waiting waiting (Sep 29, 2018)

Just an update on potential delay. Offshore RRV lodged 30th March and still not gone into processing.

Not the typical application - permanent resident visa was granted 20 years ago after leaving Oz. Been back a couple of times on tourist visas, but never to live. Wife (australien) wants to go home to live. We have 3 young Australian kids.

Starting to worry that we didn't put enough information in. Not sure what we could say, the only compelling reason I had to leave was because my wife wanted to live elsewhere. But Immigration says this is the only visa I can apply for, so stuck waiting. We had thought we applied early enough to move over the European summer (August) but sadly the kids have gone back to school and have to be uprooted mid term, if we ever get the visa.

Also worried that it will be a 3month visa valid from the date of issue, but we have jobs that have standard 3 month termination notice, not sure how that is going to work....


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm not sure what you mean by "Immigration says this is the only visa I can apply for"? Obviously an RRV is a much cheaper, and usually quicker, way back but with an Aussie wife you could clearly apply for a partner visa.


----------



## waiting waiting (Sep 29, 2018)

paulhand said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "Immigration says this is the only visa I can apply for"? Obviously an RRV is a much cheaper, and usually quicker, way back but with an Aussie wife you could clearly apply for a partner visa.


Can't apply for what you already have - came into Australia originally on a partner visa with my wife (it was before we got married, marriage came after 15years and 3 kids!). But thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

waiting waiting said:


> Can't apply for what you already have - came into Australia originally on a partner visa with my wife (it was before we got married, marriage came after 15years and 3 kids!). But thanks for taking the time to reply.


Yes you can, because you don't have it any more.


----------



## kim1157 (Nov 11, 2018)

Good afternoon guys.

I came across this thread in search fo more infos about RRVs.
Please help.
My question is, is there a new change about RRVs recently? (Nov 2018)
From what is in the website, RRV can have a validity of 1yr or 5yrs, BUT (the reason of my stress) one of my mom’s friend told her they are not giving 5yr RRVs anymore.
Our travel facility will expire next year and if the changes for the RRV validity is true, we might just proceed to applying for citizenship since just one year is too short.

I know some of you might think I am stupid for not just applying for citizenship straight away and just opting for an RRV again but at the moment, I am unable to commit to the application of it.

I’m still on the look out for new infos but if you know something please help. Thank you.


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

If you have been in Australia for at least 2 years in the last 5 you will get a 5 year RRV. If less, the best you can get is a one year one. If you are eligible for citizenship then why not apply for it anyway. 

Your mom’s friend is probably not the best source of information!


----------



## kim1157 (Nov 11, 2018)

paulhand said:


> If you have been in Australia for at least 2 years in the last 5 you will get a 5 year RRV. If less, the best you can get is a one year one. If you are eligible for citizenship then why not apply for it anyway.
> 
> Your mom's friend is probably not the best source of information!


Thank you very much for your answer, Paul. Again sorry for the multiple posts. Yes, we meet the residency requirement. 
One thing thats holding me back from applying citizenship is that I will be overseas after my travel facility has expired. I've read that application for citizenship can take a year or more. I am afraid I will be left with no valid visa after my trip.

my travel facility is just up to aug 2019, my trip is sept 2019, I am thinking of getting an RRV so I'm sure I can come back around oct 2019.

My mom is really not patient enough to read things on the website eventhough all info is there so she believes almost everything that people tells her.


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi guys,

I am back and I was only granted 157 (expired already) despite applying for a 155 visa and planning to applying for RRV again end of November


----------



## proud.australian (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi folks,

It looks like the processing timelines have improved in the few weeks. According to the department website, 90% of the applications are processed within 61 days as opposed to 5-month guideline given previously.


----------



## Kalchez (Mar 6, 2019)

*Urgent - Help Required with RRV*

Hi Everyone,

My partner and I are having problems getting two RRV's for her parents, we are getting married in a couple of weeks and wanted to see if anyone knew of another avenue we could look into.

We lodged the application on the 21st of December and as per the advice we received on the phone from Home Affairs, we ensured we uploaded all necessary documents with the application, we were told most delays were due to incomplete evidence attached to the applications.
When we initially checked the Department website it said that 90% of applications are completed in 61 days (however that was updated to 71 recently) yet we are now onto our 76th day! (Also nowhere does it mention that these are working days)

Also worth adding that when Home Affairs asked us for further detail on the 12th of February, we responded to their email within 3 hours, however still haven't heard anything back.

While my partners parents did not meet the 5 year resident requirement, Home Affairs confirmed on the phone that they meet the substantial ties, (3 children are Australian citizens) and then there is the extenuating circumstances of our wedding. However even though Home Affairs confirmed they do meet the residence requirements - they are still saying it will may 12 weeks...

We have kept calling the Home Affairs line to check the status and create a note on the account, to no avail.
We have written numerous emails to see if there is anything extra we can do - still not response.

My partners parents were due to fly into Australia today, we made the wrong assumption that by providing everything upfront we would be processed within the standard times, however the airline is willing to transfer our tickets at minimal cost as a good gesture based on the circumstances, however they cannot offer this indefinitely.

At the end of the day I want my partner to have her parents at our wedding, however Home Affairs have been anything but helpful and don't appear to have read our emails - which is quite upsetting when we have followed all of their advice to the letter.

Does anyone know of another avenue that open to us that we've missed?


----------

